# So, what do you want Santa to bring you in 2017?



## caseydog (Nov 18, 2017)

My only cooking related item on my Xmas list is a new cover for my Weber Genesis. So far. 

So, what are you hoping to find under the tree this year?

Or, for Hanukkah, festivus, or whatever you hope to get gifts for. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 18, 2017)

Im lusting after an Anova Sous Vide circulator.


----------



## Addie (Nov 19, 2017)

My daughter is not doing Thanksgiving this year, so that means I can stay home. I also means since she had all of her in-laws last year, she will probably be doing Christmas this year. So she will be expecting me. I already told her what I want. I let my ears close up, so I told her that I would find a place close to home and she could pay to get my ears pierced again. I have a number of expensive earrings that I have received over the years. So for the past year I haven't been able to wear any of them. 

So since I am staying home with just Pirate and myself for Thanksgiving this year, Spike heard me talking to Pirate about having tasted a "fresh" turkey as to a frozen one. Spike went out and bought me a small fresh one. I am going to cook it tomorrow (Sunday) and make a potato stuffing for the neck and a bread one for the cavity. There will be enough left from both to make two small casseroles. If I feel like it, I will also cook up a green veggie. I discovered much to my dismay, that I have no celery for the stuffings'. So instead I am going to used crushed celery seed. Plenty of Bell's Seasoning though. Along with a pumpkin pie with a ginger snap cookie crust. Mostly for Pirate.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 19, 2017)

I've been asking for the same things for the past 50 years, but I doubt I'll ever get them. A choo-choo train that I can sit on and ride around the yard, and a saltwater pool with dolphins that I can swim with,


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 19, 2017)

LOL, I don't think this site is big enough to contain my list... 

My kids are always telling me to stop buying gadgets - I don't need them and honestly it is true..  
 BUT I WANT - I WANT - I GOTS TO HAVE!!!  

Do need a food mill and 
     a new vacuum wrapper (that actually vacuums),
Wall rack for rolling pins, 
pressure gauged pressure cooker, 
2 smaller sized slow cookers, 
Carbon Steel Wok (yes, I have my cast iron one, which I love, but have uses for a carbon steel one as well)
The next 2 aren't 'gadgets' per se but... 
more cupboards and a new kitchen faucet with a pull down sprayer. 
Not finished but am late to tend the geese...


----------



## tenspeed (Nov 19, 2017)

In the last few years since I scaled back to part time work, and then fully retired, I've bought everything I need.  Now I just play in the kitchen with all my toys.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Nov 19, 2017)

I want an InstanaPot - I think that's what it's called.  It's the electric pressure cooker that you can use in umpteen million different ways.  I got an Ostera turkey roaster at the begging of the month when Walmart had them on sale.  Used it last weekend to roast a chicken and it turned out wonderfully.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2017)

I want a hand crank food mill with all attachments.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 19, 2017)

My needs are filled. My wants are few, other than all the blessings of life for my loved ones.... I'm good.


----------



## Just Cooking (Nov 19, 2017)

Uncle Bob said:


> My needs are filled. My wants are few, other than all the blessings of life for my loved ones.... I'm good.



+1....   

Ross


----------



## rodentraiser (Nov 19, 2017)

I want a million tax-free dollars and a shopping spree on eBay. I could be happy with that. But I know the only person who will buy me a gift really can't afford Christmas gifts this year (but will still go all out anyway), so I told her a bag of Cheetos would suffice. 

She and her husband always send me home with the remains of the meat and cheese spread they have for Christmas every year. That's stuff I would never buy for myself, so that's treat enough for me.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 19, 2017)

Uncle Bob said:


> My needs are filled. My wants are few, other than all the blessings of life for my loved ones.... I'm good.



+2
I'm good thanks.
I wish everyone here at DC all the best in the coming year


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 20, 2017)

I have every tool and appliance that I need, and most of the items I want. What I really hope for is a new kitchen to set them all up in sometime next year. A kitchen that is back home in Ohio. If you don't see many posts from me in the new year, you know that I'm finally applying myself to reaching that goal.  And if you do see me around here a lot, feel free to yell at me and tell me to get back to work!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 20, 2017)

A dumpster! 

I think Uncle Bob has the right idea!


----------



## Addie (Nov 20, 2017)

Just some peace and quiet. My two boys just don't know when to SHUT UP! Yakety, yakety, yakety constantly.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 20, 2017)

I honestly can't think of anything I want that I don't already have.


----------



## tenspeed (Nov 20, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> Im lusting after an Anova Sous Vide circulator.


You can fulfill your lust today only for $112 for the 2nd generation wi fi model at Amazon.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2017)

tenspeed said:


> You can fulfill your lust today only for $112 for the 2nd generation wi fi model at Amazon.



I just saw it on Amazon for $94.95 (bluetooth only model)


----------



## jennyema (Nov 20, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I just saw it on Amazon for $94.95 (bluetooth only model)


 


I found the Bluetooth feature on my Anova quite finicky


----------



## roadfix (Nov 20, 2017)

A drone, so I can see myself BBQ'ing below from 300 feet up.


----------



## tenspeed (Nov 20, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> I just saw it on Amazon for $94.95 (bluetooth only model)


You might find the comments on this item at slickdeals.net to be of interest.


----------



## caseydog (Nov 20, 2017)

jennyema said:


> I found the Bluetooth feature on my Anova quite finicky



I have the bluetooth model, and to be honest, I've never used the bluetooth feature. I run mine manually. If you don't care about the connectivity part, getting one for under 100 bucks is a great deal. 

Of couse, if you get it from Santa, it FREE! 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks for the tips.

The wireless/remote connections would be of little use to me.  I cook from home.  It's why I also don't have a slow cooker.


----------



## Smokeydoke (Nov 20, 2017)

I thought I didn't need anymore gadgets until I opened this thread, now I need a few! 
Just kidding, I really need to scale back on my gadgets. If I *had* to get one, I'd love a new Instapot, just because it does beans so quick! But $120 for quick beans sounds silly atm.


----------



## Janet H (Nov 20, 2017)

I would like a mechanical kitchen timer that isn't junk.  I've had a bunch of timers in the past few years that eventually quit working entirely or tick but no longer ring.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm thinking a multi-tier rack for the Egg and/or that flat top for the Egg that jennyema has for her Egg. Maybe a CI grate.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Nov 21, 2017)

I've put my request in for a wi-fi slow cooker to replace the one I haven't replaced yet.  Don't really need a connected slow cooker, but it sure looks cool. 

That and bear claws for pulled pork.


----------

